# Rattlesnake Live Cam



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Check out the live Rattlesnake Webcam at Scales and Fangs.

Live Cam Streams : Scales and Fangs, Reptile & Exotic Pet Specialists


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

cool : victory:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

You would have viewed this while it was dark, check it out this morning now the lights are on.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

wow thats some viv there in lol but i cant see them there hiding :lol2:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you, it's 5 x 3 and is built into the wall in the reptile room.

They are both hiding under the big rock.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Scales and Fangs said:


> You would have viewed this while it was dark, check it out this morning now the lights are on.


Thanks, nice viv just wish the snake would come out and say hi :lol2:


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Yay it's coming out it's rock


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Will have to keep checking to see whats what.


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

Saw one of them come out yesterday, try waiting till late afternoon as that when I saw him.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

i haven't seen them yet


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Very impressive mate !


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

ah someone face is pressed up on the glass :lol2:


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

i cant see it


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Rattlers are being fed today at 1600 hrs


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Rattlers are being fed today at 1600 hrs


 i'm at the frigging optitions then


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

what time are you back?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Scales and Fangs said:


> what time are you back?


1800- 1830 hr's if you could recored it and then send me the link to watch it back it would be appreciated


----------



## KeepTheFaith (Feb 5, 2009)

GOD DAMN STUPID FIREWALLS! Im at work and can't view it! Will have a butchers when I get home!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Right ok guys, I will record it and post link here, in the mean time, here's a recording of the male striking for his food a few weeks ago

YouTube - Southern pacific rattlesnake striking


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

the male is feeding right now!!


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm watching :mf_dribble:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

After a day being seperated since being fed, I will be putting the female back in the enclosure.

If you wanna watch then be on at 1400 and i'll be handling shortly after.

See you soon

Rob.

http://scalesandfangs.co.uk/live-cam-streams-ezp-19.html


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Sorry guys, I got stuck with a customer, going in in 5 mins!!


----------



## RachieValo (Mar 24, 2010)

awsh im sure i saw a snakeee ;D !
correction, i did =]


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Snake on there at the moment bottom of the cam  Between the two plants.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

They are both hidden away under the rocks.

Check in again this evening once all the lights go out, I have installed a night light which creates just enough night to see the enclosure, they should come out and give you a wave then :2thumb:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Scales and Fangs said:


>


thanks mate it's awsome to watch !
Ty


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

ahhhh 17:06 the first time i've seen it on the livecam !!!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

YouTube - Southpac feed part 1

YouTube - Southpac feed part 2

YouTube - Southpac feed part 3


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice one.

Seen them a few times but the night light certainly helps a lot.

Must try and come for a nose again.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

20:10 in the left hand tall plant XD 
i love this thread !


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

The night light certainly does do a fine job, i'm sat at home watching them, didnt realise the male was so bloody active lol.

The male is the darker one BTW.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

out and about again 18:40 :2thumb:


----------



## python s (Nov 7, 2010)

i pop on every now and agen and never see anything


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

very good thread! and they are lively tonight!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Both snakes are going to be removed from the viv this morning just before 1100 so that the viv can be spot cleaned.

Watch Rob use the double hook technique on the male and hook "n" tail the female!!

Dont forget, feeding will take place at 1600 today!!


----------



## V3NOM (Nov 16, 2010)

SIGH! All i got to see was him climb into the tank! i must have just missed it! lol.. next timeeeee!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

keep watching guys, once Rob has finished, he'll be putting the mate back, the female will remain in a holding enclosure so they can be fed later at 4


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

It's very active right now , zipping around that viv :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Oooooo she's out, she's out!!!!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

you've changed the water bowl i have the ones you had before a reptile resin bowl these are good 
where as all the exo terra one's i've had have bubbled at the bottom 
Ty


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

bump 
don't let this thread die 
Ty


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

They will both be removed at 2pm so the tank can be cleaned then the male will go back and will be fed at 4pm


----------



## SERC (Nov 19, 2010)

The male is feeding now!!!


----------



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

Cool idea, cant see anything like lol Have to keep checking back.


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

Only just seen for the first time at 1.38pm...keep checking and they are never out but today I seen one. Got the cam on bookmark lol, I love the southern pacific rattlers out of all.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Kalouda said:


> Only just seen for the first time at 1.38pm...keep checking and they are never out but today I seen one. *Got the cam on bookmark lol*, I love the southern pacific rattlers out of all.


Same :blush:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

doesnt seemt be working for me :gasp:

Cant see a video image at all, or even where one should be.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Dont forget guys, feeding day today!!

As usual, we'll remove the female which will be done soon and then the male will be fed at 4pm today.

DON'T MISS IT!!!

Rattlesnake Cam : Scales and Fangs, Reptile & Exotic Pet Specialists


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Why is there a Password on it now


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Why is there a Password on it now


to stop you pervin :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

kingball said:


> to stop you pervin :lol2:


Lol i knew it would be you giving me abuse when i saw your name on this


:lol2:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Whats the password?? Cant get in!?>


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Lol i knew it would be you giving me abuse when i saw your name on this
> 
> 
> :lol2:


you know me to well haha


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

kingball said:


> you know me to well haha


:lol2:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

Biggys said:


> :lol2:


back on topic i wounder why they have put a pw on it


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone knoe the password?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

kingball said:


> back on topic i wounder why they have put a pw on it


Not a clue TBH mate ?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Trootle said:


> Does anyone knoe the password?


Yeah i do


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Not a clue TBH mate ?


might be doing some work on the encloser and to save us looking at a empy encloser they have put a pw on it


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

kingball said:


> might be doing some work on the encloser and to save us looking at a empy encloser they have put a pw on it


Maybe mate 
but it's inconsiderate as i want to watch them redo the Viv :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Maybe mate
> but it's inconsiderate as i want to watch them redo the Viv :Na_Na_Na_Na:


get them told then mate:lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

kingball said:


> get them told then mate:lol2:


 I'll leave that up to you :lol2:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi guys,

Had a bit of a crap week if i'm honest.

They have been mating and have coupled up a good few times and I am sure shes pregnant.

Last week, she lost a little blood and had swolen at the back end including the vent.

We removed him from the enclosure to give her some peace, she then started to lose a bit more blood which got me worried.

I put this down to maybe an unformed baby or some sort of plug she was moving.

At 8am yesterday morning, we found her lying on her back and she looked dead, my heart sank and i just stood there, suddenly her tongue flicked and she took a deep breath, i was so pleased but she looked terrible, she kept trying to move but seemed to only be able to move her head end, this went on all day, she slowly moved herself around the viv but looked in such discomfort.

I called my local vets the deal with reptiles but they were un willing to help so I called every vet within a safe distance but no one would see her, the only venomous vet was off till monday morning.

By now, I am so worried and stressing out and felt so helpless.

I had to leave her there and come home, I sat in front of the pc watching her till 1am and she was still on her back but hadnt moved for nearly an hour.

I honestly thought I was going in to a dead snake this morning.

7am this morning, looked on the camera and shes moved, not even in camera view, I was half happy and half nervous until I got to work.

My first sight of her enclosure, she was the right way up, in her water bowl and in the strike position!!

Shes been in that position most of the day and at one point in the afternoon, she started pushing and opened her vent real wide.

So i'm hoping to go into work tomorrow to find a happy mum and some healthy babies.

And to answer your question, because of the state of her, I didnt want people seeing it, she really did look dead while she was on her back and it still critical and anything could happen, I certainly dont want to broadcast that across the net.

As soon as things are good again, the password will be removed!!!

Rob.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Biggys said:


> Maybe mate
> but it's inconsiderate as i want to watch them redo the Viv :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You just wanna see my builders crack


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Well at least she is better!! Thank god nothing happened..


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Had a bit of a crap week if i'm honest.
> 
> ...


Oh Dude i'm sorry to hear that 

i hope you find a tank full of little babys mate 
sorry for the comments they were meant to be light hearted 

Good luck with her mate anbd lat us know whats going down 

Tyler,


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Scales and Fangs said:


> You just wanna see my builders crack


:lol2:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

No worries Tyler, no one knew and this is the first chance ive had to get on here and explain.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

i'll have a word with my mate that does the I.T stuff and get the croc cam live streaming for you all


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Yyaayyy!!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

:lol2:


Trootle said:


> Yyaayyy!!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Best Thread EVER!!
Rattlers and Croc's :mf_dribble:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

i'll see how clever he is and hopefully get them both running together


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Scales and Fangs said:


> i'll see how clever he is and hopefully get them both running together


Chrstmas come early
That is all.............


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

So agree ^^^ So you OWN a shop.. That is so cool!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Trootle said:


> So agree ^^^ So you OWN a shop.. That is so cool!


Yeah and the rattler viv is on display in the shop, ive had to nail a sheet over the window too


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Trootle said:


> *So* agree ^^^ *So* you OWN a shop.. That is *so *cool!


*so* yeah i think it is *so* cool he owns a shop i bet they *so* have snakes and lizards i *so* want to go there but i'll need to save *so* much money as i'll come home with *so *much stuff :whistling2:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

But if you owned the shop why buy anything when you can see them everyday!1


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Trootle said:


> But if you owned the shop why buy anything when you can see them everyday!1


what you mean mate?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Scales and Fangs said:


> what you mean mate?


 This ^^^


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Dont worry slight misunderstanding!


----------



## Orbiter (Sep 1, 2010)

Any updates I have been quietly following this thread.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Unfortunatly the female passed away today at about 1pm.

I can confirm she was pregnant and it seems that the young hadn't formed properly and had died some time ago and caused her to become infected.

At the moment the enclosure is being cleaned and disinfected and will soon be refurnished to house the male.

The password has been removed and the web cam is still live for anyone that wants to follow the re build.

I will try and keep this updated but it's a very sad time here for us all at the moment.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Unfortunatly the female passed away today at about 1pm.
> 
> I can confirm she was pregnant and it seems that the young hadn't formed properly and had died some time ago and caused her to become infected.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your Loss 
R.I.P little one


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Ah that sucks.


----------



## Orbiter (Sep 1, 2010)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Unfortunatly the female passed away today at about 1pm.
> 
> I can confirm she was pregnant and it seems that the young hadn't formed properly and had died some time ago and caused her to become infected.
> 
> ...


That's terrible news I am sorry, nothing you could of done it just happens I suppose its a bitter pill to swallow.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Im so sorry mate.. You cared so much for her.. You did everything you coul to help her... R.I.P


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear, was always nice seeing them and you could tell they are both well looked after and you care deeply for both, sad times.


----------



## pacman frogz (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry to hear that . rip little snake eace:


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Very, very sorry for the loss of your rattlesnake.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you so much guys, it was a horrible day yesterday but hey, I still got the male to care for so as much as it is very up setting, I have to just get on with it and do the best for him now.

I have decided to completely re design the enclosure, got a mate coming over today to discuss some ideas, looking at theming it some how.

Obviously taking into consideration his natural surroungs, we are looking at doing a desserted cowboy town and a dry riverbed scene, what do you guys think?

Also, if anyone here is any good with fake rock desins and would like to help out, you are more than welcome.

Rob.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Been watching it all morning lol.. There was a lil cat/dog lol.. Cant wait for the redesigning!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

lol thats my GSD Lucy


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Happy new year to you all!!

Just to let you know, that I have decided to put the male back in the enclosure.

We will still be doing the fake rock design but after planning it's gonna take longer than first thought so we are gonna build it in sections then fit it in the enclosure once its all done.

In the mean time, we are setting up the tank as it was before just to get him back in the viv.

I have changed the stat and heating elements so i'm running them in for a few days just to be sure it's all working properly and reaching the right temps.

The camera has already been re located and is up and running again. 

He should be back in the enclosure tomorrow and we'll feed him Thursday!!

I'll keep you all up dated as we go on.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Oooooh! First time ive seen the webcam with it filled and with the snake in it! Cant see him thought think be may be to the left of the camera!!!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Happy new year to you all!!
> 
> Just to let you know, that I have decided to put the male back in the enclosure.
> 
> ...





Trootle said:


> Oooooh! First time ive seen the webcam with it filled and with the snake in it! Cant see him thought think be may be to the left of the camera!!!


lol read above


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Oooops my crappy speed reading!!! What time do you feed him..


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Trootle said:


> Oooops my crappy speed reading!!! What time do you feed him..


it'll be about 4pm


----------



## DrChino (Aug 23, 2010)

Sweet, I shall be watching!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

The male is now back in his enclosure, he's having a good wonder around and checking out his space.

I've got a weaner rat defrosting so keep an eye here for an update with the time he's beeing fed.

Now I have re loctaed the camera, I should be able to get a real good viewing of him eating.

ENJOY!!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

we'll be feeding in about 10-15 mins


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Much better views and watched him huffung and puffing at the mouse. 

Nice one.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

I'll be feeding the rattler at 4 o'clock guys and girls if anyone wants to have a watch


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Today??? Thought is was on thursdays? I shall watch!


----------



## DrChino (Aug 23, 2010)

I was just watching anyway, even better if your're feeding now!!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

I really enjoyed watching him eat


----------



## DrChino (Aug 23, 2010)

That was quick! Great fun to watch though


----------



## python s (Nov 7, 2010)

whens next feed?


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

in about 10 mins

Get watching guys

Rattlesnake Cam : Scales and Fangs, Reptile & Exotic Pet Specialists


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

looks like someone don't want to play :lol2:


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

God he's grown since i last saw him!


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

Damn it! I missed him >_<


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

subscribe to this thread and then next week when i remind people you'll get a notification.


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

Mine subscribes automatically  I shall be watching next time!


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's out  He's gorgeous btw.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Hope you enjoyed the feeding guys.

I have just purchased 2 new web cams which will be installed very soon, hopefully by next weds.

That's right we'll have 3 cameras running in the viv so that you wont miss a thing in the enclosure.

I am also going to invest in a dome camera which will be viewable for feeding purposes only.

I'll keep you all updated.

Rob.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

He is out and abouin front of the Cam ATM :2thumb:


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

yay for the first time ever i seen him, he's out wahoo, not that its a great pic but still lol


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

emasmad said:


> yay for the first time ever i seen him, he's out wahoo, not that its a great pic but still lol


Considering the cam is not night vision, i think its a brill pic, that'll be the specialy set up lighting i did though lol


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

sorry should of worded it better, not knocking the cams i ment the way the snake was led, sorry lovey, yes i will admit fab camera's and i hear what you are doing next so will be looking forward to that as always come and have a look now and again!


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

i CANT GET ON TO IT NOW!! tHE STUPID WORD PRESS!!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Dont panic guys, I am having some work done on the web site, we have made some massive changes to bring you something special.

It is gonna take a while so in the mean time we are running a temp site, the very next job is to get the web cam up and running, this might even be done tonight.

Rob.


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

Hope so! He's more entertaining than the sh*t on tv!


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

Nikkeh said:


> Hope so! He's more entertaining than the sh*t on tv!


Go paint your nails or go crash a car or what ever else women do:lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

kingball said:


> Go paint your nails or go crash a car or what ever else women do:lol2:


Or she could make me a sandwich and get on with the ironing:whip:

and I can't wait for it to go back on mate : victory:


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Or she could make me a sandwich and get on with the ironing:whip:
> 
> and I can't wait for it to go back on mate : victory:


How about a nice ham salad with extra cyanide?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Nikkeh said:


> How about a nice ham salad with extra cyanide?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I think Kingball Is more hungery than me :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

Biggys said:


> I think Kingball Is more hungery than me :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


I'm so not:devil:


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

Ahh but Biggsy your the one who asked for one in the first place:whistling2:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

Nikkeh said:


> Ahh but Biggsy your the one who asked for one in the first place:whistling2:


Tyler fancies you:whistling2:


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

Interested to see this go back up?


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

kingball said:


> Tyler fancies you:whistling2:


Well he can get to the back of the line!:lol2:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

Nikkeh said:


> Well he can get to the back of the line!:lol2:


Yeah about a mile behind me:whistling2:


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

kingball said:


> Yeah about a mile behind me:whistling2:


Oi! Behave yourself lad. Don't make me crack the whip!


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

Nikkeh said:


> Oi! Behave yourself lad. Don't make me crack the whip!


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

kingball said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


:whip: Get that tongue back in your mouth!


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

Nikkeh said:


> :whip: Get that tongue back in your mouth!


No can do im afraid:2thumb:


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

kingball said:


> No can do im afraid:2thumb:


Fine. Don't come crying to me when i whip you and you accidentally bite it off!:lol2:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

Nikkeh said:


> Fine. Don't come crying to me when i whip you and you accidentally bite it off!:lol2:


You can have a bite anyday love:lol2:


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

kingball said:


> You can have a bite anyday love:lol2:


I said you bite it! Stop twisting my words you filthy git!:lol2:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

Nikkeh said:


> I said you bite it! Stop twisting my words you filthy git!:lol2:


I only read what i want to hear :lol2:


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

kingball said:


> I only read what i want to hear :lol2:


Typical man *rolls eyes*


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

Nikkeh said:


> Typical man *rolls eyes*


I'm free tommorow:whistling2:


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

kingball said:


> I'm free tommorow:whistling2:


*Ends convo*:no1:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

Nikkeh said:


> *Ends convo*:no1:


Ok spoil sport :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Nikkeh said:


> Ahh but Biggsy your the one who asked for one in the first place:whistling2:


Well.... Shush



kingball said:


> Tyler fancies you:whistling2:


What :gasp:



Nikkeh said:


> Well he can get to the back of the line!:lol2:


You have a line ?



kingball said:


> Yeah about a mile behind me:whistling2:


:lol2:

Anyway leave this thread alone If you to want to keep on flirting pop over to the bored thread were we have no topic :whistling2:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Rattlesnake Cam | Scales and Fangs

Hey guys, the camera is now back on again, just click on the link above.

Anyone that had the link book marked, you may need to update it with the current link above.

Regards.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Rattlesnake Cam | Scales and Fangs
> 
> Hey guys, the camera is now back on again, just click on the link above.
> 
> ...


Its not up yet?


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Is now its been up for about a day or so..


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Its not up yet?


It is mate


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

kingball said:


> It is mate


Just a blue screen though?

Is it on the first link still or the one just posted?


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

It sometimes does that to me i just refresh or start again.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Trootle said:


> It sometimes does that to me i just refresh or start again.


 
Just gone to S&F homepage and followed the camera link and it worked?

Yep, refreshing helps, thanks.


----------



## SirSlithers (May 8, 2010)

Right I'm sick of being too slow and missing everything:lol2: Can somebody please pm with the next feeding time please please please :2thumb:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

it's diiiiiiiiiiiiner time!!!!!!!!


----------

